# ABC Fright Fight



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Have you guys seen this?

Homemade Haunts vie for $50,000 on ABC's "THE GREAT HALLOWEEN FRIGHT FIGHT"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think there are a lot of folks here who could do well in that contest.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe all the contestants have already been selected and contracts signed. The contestants will be setting up late August for filming.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I applied, but didn't get chosen. I know Rania Peet is doing it, and I believe that the Davis Graveyard also applied. Should be an awesome show. They have already picked the six contestants, though.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, Davis Graveyard did not make the final cut. I had heard Rania made it. Not sure an anyone else and I would assume their contracts have gag clauses.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Even though it seems like it's too late to enter, it should be cool to watch.


----------



## N2thenightmare (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds like it's going to be a pretty awesome show. Hopefully this will open up more opportunities like this in the future.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't wait. Something fresh to watch for Halloween.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, very much looking forward to it. Just hope the producers don't edit it too much for drama to drive ratings.


----------



## CrazyHaunts (Sep 4, 2014)

*Found this information on this topic *

http://halloweenfrightfight.wordpre...ll-be-a-contestant-on-halloween-fright-fight/


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

This is in just over a week. I saw it is going to be Tuesday October 28th on ABC. 

One of the haunts I follow on Youtube is in it. Hollywood Haunters. ABC had a preview out the other day. Looks like it could be fun.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this up again. I had forgotten about it. I really want to watch it. I hope to get some new ideas.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am just not sure I understand the pretense of the show. I looked for the contestants on it and it seems a pro haunt is on the list. How a pro haunt mixes with a home haunter on any scale is beyond me. I originally thought it was going to be home haunters around the country competing like the light show they did last year. I don't know what to expect anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the list of contestants, for those who are interested:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...g-in-the-great-halloween-fright-fight/315399/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. Just set my TiVo. Aside from Hollywood Haunters (from You Tube) I don't think I recognize any other contestants. Looking forward to it either way.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

We watched it this morning before going out to setup. I enjoyed it and there were some amazing creations in it. Mixed feelings on the winner of the show since you had 3 building in their yards, 1 at a small resort and then one over several acres of a farm.

eta- iirc they are going to be taking applications for next years show.


----------

